# Rearranging furniture



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

I got a wild hair to rearrange the furniture in the living room last night. This was motivated primarily by a desire to move Jasper's crate away from the window so it can be one less thing I have to worry about if a sudden severe storm rolls through town (don't want the window shattering into his crate or something). The size of the crate and general weirdness of my living room meant a serious rearrangement of the furniture. Admittedly, Jasper was less than helpful in this endeavor! ;D Then, once it was all done, Jasper did the strangest thing--he walked into his crate and peed.

He hasn't had an accident in months--since he was probably 4 or 5 months old. It didn't seem so much an accident as a very deliberate action. That's the only thing he did, and he hasn't done it since. Not really a problem, just something curious I noticed! Anyone else ever experience this? Was he just a little upset about all the rearrangement? I've had cats in the past that got very upset about furniture rearrangement and would end up peeing in strange spots too, but I guess I never would have anticipated a dog might have a similar reaction!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Stress, IMO. 
I don't dare move SAM's crate from the side of my bed. Tried once the far corner of the room, he didn't sleep all night. 

In any case, I am fortunate because Sam does not spray anything indoors (so far anywhere).


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Yep...I agree with Datacan that it could be stress. Astro did a similar thing the first time I rearranged the furniture with him around. Before that, Zsa Zsa did it the previous time. Thankfully, both times I caught them as the stream commenced and took evasive action. Both times, was on my quilt. Thankfully I caught it before it got to the bed and the quilt was a washable one.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Ozkar said:


> I caught them as the stream commenced and took evasive action.


Yes, that's the best way, catch them in the act and stop them quickly. I remember Sam and I were outside and I just moved my tools around. The moment I finished he came around, lifted his him leg, targeting the toolbox. 
A quick tap on his hind quarter and the stream stopped.


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

I figured that's what it was. I was just unprepared for the reaction, since he's never been stressed about traveling and sleeping in different houses, etc. But I'm sure a sudden rearrangement of his own home is an entirely different prospect.

No more problems since then. A little pee (he stopped right away when I made a horrified/surprised gasp as I realized what he was doing, haha), a sort of sad glance my way, and he's back to normal. I think he's decided he likes it, since it is now even easier for him to peek out the windows!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I re arranged my furniture this afternoon, so we will see if it produces any liquid issues....  

The reason I changed things around is a little sick. But, I wanted to be able to watch the big TV, while sitting on the lounge with my laptop, away from the cold of the doggy door. So I moved the good (Read slightly chewed) leather lounge up to the front room and the couch down to the back room. Now I can sit with the computer on the lounge with Astro, Ozkar and Zsa Zsa all laying next to me. It's worked, because while I type this Astro is asleep under my left elbow and Zsa Zsa is asleep under my right. Now........I can truly say....... all is right with the world.


----------

